# Help me with a school task!



## axelfromsverige (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello!

I'm new here and I need some help from u guys! 

I'm a student in Sweden and i need some help with a task.

I don't know if this is right forum for this question but I'll hope u understand.

Well the task I received from the school says "find out how the market for office furniture look's like in New Zealand". Well I have to say it isn't the easiest task I have had :confused2:

So here we go:
1. How does the market for office furniture look like in New Zealand? 
2. Are there many different kinds of brands from New Zealand? 
3. How much do you import/export?

I will be grateful for any information that you can give me!
// Axelfromsverige


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

axelfromsverige said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new here and I need some help from u guys!
> 
> ...


Hi Axel
Wow - they did give you a difficult task, didn't they? 
I don't have any hand in buying for companies - but there are a couple of places that private individuals can buy. Try Warehouse Stationery NZ ? Office Supplies, Furniture, Computer & Stationery Products and Home Office < General Furniture - Target Furniture

Also look at office furniture in New Zealand | Yellow® NZ - this is our online telephone directory. I've selected all the office furniture companies in New Zealand. Try contacting them - you never know what they'll send back


----------



## axelfromsverige (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah it's quite difficult to find information and I don't know almost anything about New Zealand. But I think it's a nice country and I want to visit it sometime in my life.

Thank's for the quick responses! I really appreciate it! 
I think I could do the work now 

A quick question: Is this right forum for these kind of question? Or do you have other options?

Thanks again!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

axelfromsverige said:


> Yeah it's quite difficult to find information and I don't know almost anything about New Zealand. But I think it's a nice country and I want to visit it sometime in my life.
> 
> Thank's for the quick responses! I really appreciate it!
> I think I could do the work now
> ...


Probably not (in fact we're not supposed to allow them - so don't tell the forum owner  ). But a quick reply every now and then doesn't bring the place to its knees


----------

